# Nik Collection by DxO Press Release Leaks Ahead of June 6 Announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 31, 2018)

```
<em>The first update of the plugin suite that DxO acquired in late 2017, the Nik Collection 2018 by DxO offers full compatibility with the latest Mac and PC OSs and Adobe CC products, while DxO PhotoLab 1.2 enhances its local correction tools that incorporate exclusive U Point technology.</em></p>
<p><strong>PARIS – June 6, 2018</strong> – DxO, one of the world’s most innovative consumer imaging companies, today announced the immediate availability of the Nik Collection 2018 by DxO, an updated suite of Adobe Lightroom and Photoshop plugins for photographers and creative professionals. Eagerly awaited by the user community, this “by DxO” update marks the return to the market of the Nik Collection with the first stable version and with customer support. Also available today, DxO PhotoLab 1.2, an update of DxO’s acclaimed RAW and JPEG image processing software, adds new local correction features and adds support for seven additional cameras.</p>
<p><strong>Nik Collection 2018 by DxO: Better user experience and stability</strong></p>
<p>Since the acquisition of the Nik Collection from Google in late 2017, the DxO development team has spent several months analyzing and optimizing the code of the seven plugins that make up the software suite to make them stable and operational. “The process was long and complex,” explained Bruno Sayakhom, Product Owner at DxO. “It was necessary to recover and recompile source code that had not been maintained for a long time in order to make it compatible with the latest versions of Adobe products and the latest Apple OS updates. This is a first step that allows us to start afresh.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The Nik Collection 2018 by DxO is now fully functional and compatible with all 64-bit Windows and Mac platforms, as well as with Adobe Lightroom Classic CC, Photoshop CC 2018, and Photoshop Elements 2017/2018. In addition, DxO now provides support in four languages on its website (<a href="http://nikcollection.dxo.com/">http://nikcollection.dxo.com/</a>), which will soon include exclusive tutorials. The software suite update, including the seven plugins, is now available in 13 languages, and includes a free 30-day trial period.</p>
<p>“We are proud to relaunch the Nik Collection, which users have been waiting for,” said Jean-Marc Alexia, DxO’s VP of Product Strategy and Marketing. “We have put all of our know-how into offering photographers and creative artists the best possible user experience. This is just the first step: using Uservoice-type surveys, we will be reaching out to the user community, from whom we greatly desire to gather feedback about their experiences and gain insight into their expectations.” Designed for expert photographers and graphic designers, the Nik Collection includes seven powerful plugins for Adobe Lightroom, Photoshop, and Photoshop Elements that offer a full range of creative effects and filters:</p>
<ul>
<li>Analog Efex Pro applies analog film, camera and lens simulations to digital photos.</li>
<li>Color Efex Pro includes a set of filters for color correction, touch-up, and creative effects.

Dfine reduces the noise of digital images by analyzing the specificities of each device.</li>
<li>HDR Efex Pro processes images in HDR.</li>
<li>Sharpener Pro increases the accuracy and enhances the detail of digital images.</li>
<li>Silver Efex Pro is a black and white image conversion solution inspired by darkroom techniques.</li>
<li>Viveza locally adjusts the color and tone of specific areas of the image.</li>
</ul>
<p>Thanks to exclusive U Point technology, the Nik Collection plugins allow you to apply local settings to specific areas in a fluid and precise way.</p>
<p>The Nik Collection 2018 by DxO is available for download on the DxO website (<a href="http://shop.dxo.com/us/photo-software/dxo-nikcollection">http://shop.dxo.com/us/photo-software/dxo-nikcollection</a>) for $49.99 / £39.99 / €49.99 instead of $69 / £59 / €69 until July 1st, 2018.</p>
<p> </p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/DxO-PhotoLab-1.2.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-35185" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/DxO-PhotoLab-1.2.jpg" alt="" width="550" height="309" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/DxO-PhotoLab-1.2.jpg 550w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/DxO-PhotoLab-1.2-225x126.jpg 225w" sizes="(max-width: 550px) 100vw, 550px" /></a></p>
<p><strong>DxO PhotoLab 1.2 improves its local adjustment tools that integrate U Point technology</strong></p>
<p>Recently awarded the 2018 TIPA Award for Best Image Processing Software, DxO PhotoLab (formerly DxO OpticsPro) offers a complete RAW and JPEG processing solution based on optical corrections from mathematically established laboratory models, as well as such exclusive features as PRIME noise reduction technology and DxO Smart Lighting intelligent exposure optimization.</p>
<p>DxO has integrated Nik Software’s U Point technology, acquired from Google in late 2017, into DxO PhotoLab. This exclusive technology allows photographers to apply local settings in a non-destructive RAW stream to specific areas in an image.</p>
<p>With version 1.2 of DxO PhotoLab, DxO continues to enhance its software by adding the Hue (HSL) and Selective Tone settings, to unblock locally dark areas or recover overexposed areas. The tool’s equalizer system has been redesigned accordingly, and local settings are now grouped by categories: Light, Color, and Detail. Each category can be shown or hidden with a single click, for an efficient workflow.</p>
<p>In response to user requests, DxO has added a new keyboard shortcut that displays the U Point mask in grayscale and shows the area that will be affected by the correction.</p>
<p>Finally, DxO PhotoLab 1.2 adds support for images from the Sony A7 III; the Panasonic Lumix DMC-G9, TZ90, and GF9; the Canon EOS 2000D; and the Apple iPhone 8 Plus and iPhone X. Thanks to the quality of DxO PhotoLab’s RAW conversion, which is based on prior calibration of each sensor in the laboratory, images taken with these cameras and smartphones will automatically be corrected for optical defects.</p>
<p>The ESSENTIAL and ELITE editions of DxO PhotoLab (PC and Mac) are available for download on the DxO website (<a href="http://shop.dxo.com/">http://shop.dxo.com/</a>), and from retailers at $129 / £99 / €129 and $199 / £159 / €199, respectively (recommended retail prices). Photographers who own a version of DxO OpticsPro can acquire an upgrade to DxO PhotoLab by logging into their customer account at <a href="http://www.dxo.com">www.dxo.com</a>. A fully-functional trial version of DxO PhotoLab, valid for one month, is available on the DxO website: <a href="https://www.dxo.com/us/photography/download">https://www.dxo.com/us/photography/download</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2018)

My present edition of the NIK suite of plug-ins still works just fine, so I'm not sure I'll upgrade to this but I expect in the end I will. I love DxO PhotoLab. It's great software. I use it for all my Canon post-processing. I especially like the noise reduction.


----------



## msatter (May 31, 2018)

I could not find any information for people that bought a version before Google made it free.


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2018)

I assume there will be a standalone version and that NIK will be compatible with DxO's own software but there's nothing in the posted information to suggest that. I no longer use Lightroom.


----------



## bitm2007 (May 31, 2018)

dpc said:


> I assume there will be a standalone version and that NIK will be compatible with DxO's own software but there's nothing in the posted information to suggest that. I no longer use Lightroom.



Presumably it will be bundled with the DXO Essential and Elite editions (probably at an additional cost)


----------



## zim (May 31, 2018)

bitm2007 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I assume there will be a standalone version and that NIK will be compatible with DxO's own software but there's nothing in the posted information to suggest that. I no longer use Lightroom.
> ...



It might be bundled but does it work within DXO Elite in a non destructive raw stream (like U point) if so that would be more than worth the upgrade, that would be fantastic. I use Silver Efex but as a plugin to Affinity Photo, it's good but too far down my work flow for my liking.


----------



## unfocused (May 31, 2018)

msatter said:


> I could not find any information for people that bought a version before Google made it free.



That was so long ago, I doubt I can even find the registration information. I am more than happy to pay for a new updated version.


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2018)

unfocused said:


> msatter said:
> 
> 
> > I could not find any information for people that bought a version before Google made it free.
> ...



I was able to download the old version for free about a year ago from the DxO website. It works fine.


----------



## zim (Jun 2, 2018)

dpc said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > msatter said:
> ...



Installer for Windows [430 MB]" http://dl.google.com/edgedl/photos/nikcollection-full-1.2.11.exe
Installer for Mac [590 MB]: http://dl.google.com/edgedl/photos/nikcollection-full-1.2.11.dmg

these links are still working, this is the version I'm currently using.

I'll be more than happy to pay for the new ones if they are integrated into DXO's RAW workflow


Edit: Actually to be clear happy to pay to have them kept alive and up to date especially when it's within my currently fav RAW processor. I'd be 'more than happy' if they are integrated into DXO's RAW workflow.


----------



## Uneternal (Jun 3, 2018)

Pay for something that Google made free cause nobody was paying for it? 
Yeah right, good luck with that. I'll stay with the free version, which still works fine in CC 2018.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 4, 2018)

Uneternal said:


> Pay for something that Google made free cause nobody was paying for it?
> Yeah right, good luck with that. I'll stay with the free version, which still works fine in CC 2018.



You have no idea why Google made it free. 

Of course, those who have the free version won't be upgrading without a reason to do so. As DXO updates and improves the product, those free versions will slowly go obsolete. I don't begrudge the new developers the relatively small cost for a new version.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi uneternal. 
I thought google bought NIK to get the developers then the developers were either moved to other google projects or they left leaving NIK to stagnate so google made it free? 
Either way if DxO make the new NIK as good as the other DxO software hopefully they will do well with it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Uneternal said:


> Pay for something that Google made free cause nobody was paying for it?
> Yeah right, good luck with that. I'll stay with the free version, which still works fine in CC 2018.


----------



## olympus593 (Jun 7, 2018)

Google bought Nik Software because of Snapseed app for Android and iOS devices. It is by far the most advanced mobile oriented editing app and also free, only rivaled by Lightroom CC Mobile for subscribers.

I paid for the Nik plugins when Google was selling it for 149 dollars. A friend of mine bought when Nik was still selling it, at a much higher price. I understand that DxO kept development and that has a cost, but IMHO they should give former paying users a bigger discount for upgrading. 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi uneternal.
> I thought google bought NIK to get the developers then the developers were either moved to other google projects or they left leaving NIK to stagnate so google made it free?
> Either way if DxO make the new NIK as good as the other DxO software hopefully they will do well with it!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2018)

Ive downloaded the 30 day trial version (mine actually gives me 32 days for some reason). Nothing new here really. However I will likely buy the DxO version even though I had the free version until a day ago (I trashed it). I don't mind supporting the company. I think the cost is nominal with the discount. I really like their software. I was hoping NIK would be integrated into DxO PhotoLab, though. Maybe that'll come at some point.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 7, 2018)

olympus593 said:


> Google bought Nik Software because of Snapseed app for Android and iOS devices. It is by far the most advanced mobile oriented editing app and also free, only rivaled by Lightroom CC Mobile for subscribers.
> 
> I paid for the Nik plugins when Google was selling it for 149 dollars. A friend of mine bought when Nik was still selling it, at a much higher price. I understand that DxO kept development and that has a cost, but IMHO they should give former paying users a bigger discount for upgrading.
> 
> ...



People who had bought Nik within 12m before it was made free were able to apply for a rebate on their outlay. Why should DxO benefit them again?


----------

